# July '08 Meeting & Pizza Pary



## TAM (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks Cheryl for the organizational effort. :cheer2:

We met, visited, exchanged some ideas about how to get rolling again. Great to see faces I haven't seen in some time. 

First and foremost, let's get some threads going here. What about? Your tanks, plants, shrimp and fish of course.

Second, meeting times and locations will be scheduled further into the future so members may make plans. Information will be posted here.

The pizza and ice cream were great, the visiting was even better. I'll see ya'll next meeting.

TAM


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

Yeah, this meeting was great. Thanks, Cheryl! Thanks, too, to Mike!

I took home a few new plants and it served as a good impetus for modifying my aquascape.

I had planted a lot of val spirallis thinking it was a shorter val. It grew to the top of the tank -- not the mid-ground plant I had intended. Well, now I'm moving it to the back. Still a work in progress.

Sure was nice to see everyone. It's a treat to get to talk to people who share an excitement about plants.

For those who weren't able to make it, we had 12 people at the meeting, so that is up from recent months and approaching the good ole days. I think the club may be on the way up.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The meeting was very, very nice!

There were more people that I thought would come. That's a good sign, we just need to get more organized and things will pick up again.

In the last 2 or so months I've met at least 3 local people that we have never heard about that have full blown planted tanks - CO2 and everything else. 

So things are looking up.

Thank you, Cheryl! And everybody that actively discussed the future of the club here on APC!
--Nikolay


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

I also enjoyed the meeting. It is getting me enthused again.

Bob


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

I really enjoyed the meeting too. Thanks to all that organized the meeting and brought all of the neat plants and other neat stuff to give away!

P.S. Nikolay, the lights look fantastic!!!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Good pizza, good meeting to get things back again on track.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Great fun. I planted the 3 new plants I got in my collectoritis 90G tank. Hope to link a picture in the next few days.

Good to see everyone again.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Great job everyone. Your favorite long distance member still keeps track of all of the goings on. Maybe one day I'll get my 75 back going and I can send plants for meetings.


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

It was so great to see everyone again. KJM, let's see a photo of your tank with the new lights.


----------

